# Nib section suppliers ?



## Brian Chislett (Jan 30, 2013)

Any suggestions regarding Fountain Pen nib section suppliers in UK especially Schmidt products.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jan 30, 2013)

Nibs - Indy~Pen~Dance but you'd have to ask about shipping to the UK


----------

